# Claudia Gadelha Posts Her Picture Along Her Sisters in Celebration of "Siblings Day"



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Claudia Gadelha Posts Her Picture Along Her Sisters in Celebration of "Siblings Day"*



> Claudinha Gadelha provoked sighs from her Instagram followers. This Sunday, in celebration of "International Siblings Day", the UFC fighter uploaded a topless and bikini photo along her two sisters on a beach. That was enough to her to receive lots of cumpliments an more than "3,500 likes".
> 
> She wrote:
> 
> ...


https://instagram.com/p/7RTiHoD6KU/

http://sportv.globo.com/site/combat...ualiza-e-homenageia-irmas-em-rede-social.html


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

This reminds me of the local junior disco (when I was a junior before someone like Sooj makes a pedo joke ) when two sisters used to proper go tongue on tongue in front of everyone for attention.

Is it not pretty weird that they, three sisters, have their asses on each other's crotches....while topless? I'll think harder about this once I'm finished cleaning up this mess I just made.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Claudia is looking pretty hot in that pic even if its been airbrushed to hell and back.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Claudia does not need airbrushing, she is cute as hell in a Renan Barao/Thiago Alves kind of way.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I have no idea what she looks like still. That pic has the beauty face and airbrush all over it.


----------

